# Please help am I being mean



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Sorry you're going through this. I don't know anything about cats but a lot of people on here have them so maybe someone will be along soon that can give you some advice. Good luck.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Do you let the cat into your bedroom during the day? I think you will have to keep the bedroom door closed at all times so he cannot get in at all and then you will just have to wait him out. As to locking him in the garage, I don't think it is too cruel, but triple check to make sure there is nothing in the garage that can hurt him.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

All the time I watch MYCATFROMHELL tv show. I see that most problems are solved by playing with the cat with cat toys and tiring them out maybe that would help
Beth, moose and angel


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

I don't see any problem with that if the building is secure from other animals entering,clear of any toxic substances,well ventilated, and comfortable temperature.
My neighbors cat has spent many nights in my garden shed because the owners insist on leaving him outside in spite of a coyote presence. I can't have him indoors so I put him in the shed with a litter box,water, leave the windows(with screen and mesh)open, and have a fan on when it is hot and humid. Many mornings when I open the door he declines to leave, and most evenings 9pm he is waiting for me to tuck him in.


----------



## Wenderwoman (Jan 7, 2013)

My suggestion would be to give him more attention for awhile. When cats are depressed or don't like some change, they can get funky. Cats don't like change in general. If you can't pet him then try playing with him more with a laser pen or a toy attached to a string.

Whatever the problem is, he does sound like he is quite independent. He may calm down or he just may be a cat that is fine by himself mostly. I have a female cat that will go days without wanting to be petted. I just let her be.

So, try playing with him a lot for a little while. Once he starts to calm down, you won't have to play with him quite as much. 6 months is also pretty young so he probably has a lot of kitten energy too.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

My 11 year old N. male cat goes crazy sometimes. Yowls and races around the house. It tends to happen when there are other kitties (particularly kitties in heat) around. We got him a pheromone collar and used some of those flower essences (like "scaredy cat" or "rescue remedy") and he is much calmer now. 

We even converted a large dog crate into a kitty cave for him. Someplace safe he can go to when he wants/needs a break. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

By my math you've had him for 3.5 years. Has this been happening all along or is it somewhat new?
Have you had him checked out by a vet? I'd specifically want his vision and hearing checked and get him checked for hyperthyroidism.

If his health checks out, I agree with getting him more active. Either play with him yourself (da bird is an awesome toy!) or get some toys that are interactive.

If all else fails, while not ideal as long as you check the garage for toxins and it is safe from other animals I think that is okay. Just make sure you remember to let him in and NO ONE drives a car out without knowing where the cat is. They like to snuggle up in warm engines and that can be lethal if someone starts the car with a cat in the engine!


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Cats are nocturnal. They sleep most of the day and like to be up at night. I grew up with cats but back then you let them out at night (unless the weather was bad) and they'd come home, eat and sleep.
My daughter rescued a Cat two years ago and she's having the same problem. If she moves her foot under the covers at night Lily pounces, knocks over glasses of water, opens drawers and actually unties the curtain tybacks with her paws. She too tried closing the bedroom door but Lily would have none of it. SOOOO you are dealing with a normal little kitty!! But they make terrific pets.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

If the garage is your last resort (some good ideas above to try) then no, I don't think it's cruel. Just make sure it's not cruel to your neighbors if their house is nearby, LOL.


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

Maybe try getting him another cat(*kitten *would be less of a threat) to keep him company, they will probably hate each other at first but in a couple of weeks they will be best buddies, in my experience. I had cats all my life and no matter what new cat would come in the picture they always became friends. Other than that I don't think the garage is mean or cruel.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Have you had him over to the vet to get his tail/spine looked at? Rule out any chance he's in pain. If your cat was a cuddler in the past and now has been acting strangely - I would be rushing him to the vet to have him checked out. 

As far as where he sleeps... our cat sleeps in the main room outside my bedroom. This is where he prefers to sleep - for the most part. If he wants to get up and be outside, he will stalk around meowing and stop when he figures out it isn't working. 

One thing with him too is he has a big window to watch outside during the night and he has his toys to play with - as well as food and water and his own little box-bed (literally a box with an old blanket folded into it). So he generally doesn't bother anyone during the night. 

We don't turn our cat out at night because we have coyotes around here. And our cat will take on skunks because he's convinced they are invading cats.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

First a vet visit to rule out medical issues.
Give a high protein snack before bed - a full tummy makes for a sleepy cat.
We have wildlife (squirrels, possum, raccoons and such) in the park down the street. They visit our area, so we don't use a cat door - especially at night.

Rather than the garage, which has too many potential hazards, I would use the bathroom. Turn the fans or a radio on to mask the noise.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I had a client who used to crate her cat at night, just like a dog. I also have clients who put their cats in the basement at night.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I wouldn't put him in the garage. Even if there is nothing he can get in to garages have quite a few fumes in them that aren't suitable for living quarters. Plus, typically they have no ventilation. Part of the reason behind building codes between garages and houses is fumes from what I understand. I'd say crate or separate room and lots of activity.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I went through something like this when our cat was young. A.J. showed up one day when we were building our house, he was young and so skinny. We took him to our vet, got his shots and neutered. He stayed outdoors but when the weather turned cold I wanted to bring him indoors at night. He'd meow and scratch to go out but then after a time he'd be at the door from our bedroom to the porch wanting back in...repeat, repeat. Finally I did make him a bed in the garage and for years he was in there at night. The problem we had with that was, my husband works odd hours and if he came home very late after A.J. was in the garage, A.J. would leave the garage when DH pulled in, then a hour or two later he'd be scratching to come in. I'd have to get out of bed, get my robe & slippers to put A.J. back in the garage. Not fun in January 

But as he aged, he'll be 17 y.o. soon, I increasingly worried about him out in the cold. I can't bring him in the house now, he's never had a litter box and won't settle indoors. Two years ago I found a insulated "cat house" and added a heating pad especially made for cats. I have it on our screened porch (he uses the doggy door). This has worked out great. A.J. really didn't want to be indoors at night but when he got cold he wanted someplace warm. Now he has the best of both worlds.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

AJ is a lucky cat!


----------

